# First Fish?



## weimedog (Apr 21, 2021)

Had a pretty tough start to the season


----------



## U&A (Apr 21, 2021)

I LOVE blue fox’s 

Got a set of lots of colors. I agree with you 100% that blue blue fox is my go to. Sometimes I’ll venture off once I figure out the color they like but I almost always start with a blue fox of some color


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Can never go wrong tossing a super vibrax ! My favorite spinner too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 24, 2021)

The water is still hard here.


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m trying to get all my spring projects done so once walleye season opens up in three weeks I’ll be ready to dedicate time to that. I’ve got three cords if wood to split/stack at home yet and a while host of garage and shed organizing projects to do yet.

Everything is ready for walleye fishing except for installing a depth finder on my new to me fishing boat.


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2021)

@chucker we need to get a date on the calendar for fishing


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 27, 2021)

weimedog said:


> Had a pretty tough start to the season



Going out for the first boat fishing trip in the morning, need to give the boat a good shakedown while there's still enough water in the lakes. We're in an unprecedented drought condition here in the west, AGAIN!


----------



## chucker (Apr 27, 2021)

svk said:


> @chucker we need to get a date on the calendar for fishing


good day to you sir! Steve, that has been in the works for a few years!? headed that way before long once/twice or thrice again with my two little(bigger twin grandsons 12) for some great rest time and watching them grow in every way possible ! great north country sure beats the big city life in pillager(625 at last count). is the lake free yet? have a better day ole friend!


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 27, 2021)

svk said:


> I’m trying to get all my spring projects done so once walleye season opens up in three weeks I’ll be ready to dedicate time to that. I’ve got three cords if wood to split/stack at home yet and a while host of garage and shed organizing projects to do yet.
> 
> Everything is ready for walleye fishing except for installing a depth finder on my new to me fishing boat.


Yep, not walleye here, browns and rainbows in the lakes hit hard in May! The wood is in the yard, and can be split when the fishing slows down!


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2021)

chucker said:


> good day to you sir! Steve, that has been in the works for a few years!? headed that way before long once/twice or thrice again with my two little(bigger twin grandsons 12) for some great rest time and watching them grow in every way possible ! great north country sure beats the big city life in pillager(625 at last count). is the lake free yet? have a better day ole friend!


Been free of ice almost two weeks now!

Have a new to me 16' lund that will be set up with downriggers. If you and the boys want to do some trout fishing too let me know.


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> Yep, not walleye here, browns and rainbows in the lakes hit hard in May! The wood is in the yard, and can be split when the fishing slows down!


I want to at least get the wood split soon so it can start to dry...some of my scrounge is logs that were in the lake so they are really wet.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## chucker (Apr 27, 2021)

svk said:


> Been free of ice almost two weeks now!
> 
> Have a new to me 16' lund that will be set up with downriggers. If you and the boys want to do some trout fishing too let me know.


mines a 1978 14'/8horse mercury1986 gets the fun moving...


----------



## esshup (Apr 28, 2021)

weimedog said:


> Had a pretty tough start to the season




Why people reel the fish up to the tip of the rod is beyond me. Reel the fish up so it's a rod length away from the tip and THEN pick it up out of the water. Lots easier that way to hold onto the rod and grab the fish that way.


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 29, 2021)

Just finished smoking 10 lbs of Whitefish & Salmon in Cherry & Alder . WD what were you casting for smallmouth ? Your spoon looked too big for bluegill or crappie ?


----------

